# Survivor: China 09/20/07 "A Chicken's A Little Bit Smarter" SPOILERS



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Almost time. Anyone want to take bets on who the chicken is smarter than?


SURVIVORS, READY.....


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Okay, I realize that the Survivor production team are sneaky, but knowing that from previous seasons, why would you not be wearing sensible shoes or a bra (Courtney)? It's not like this is the first Survivor and they didn't know what was coming.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> Okay, I realize that the Survivor production team are sneaky, but knowing that from previous seasons, why would you not be wearing sensible shoes or a bra (Courtney)? It's not like this is the first Survivor and they didn't know what was coming.


Sadly, there are some people who get cast who haven't seen Survivor before... it's all about the characters now instead of wanting to play the game...

Oh well... I can still dream about being the best Survivor player to never had played the game...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Courtney is kind of a dingbat--showing naked contempt for both the local culture and your teammates is probably not a way to get far in this game.

I wonder what kind of tips she gets?


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm a big WWE fan, but I think Ashley's gone pretty quick if she does not step it up.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

I kinda like Ashley. 
Courtney weighs what? About 90 pounds?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought for sure Chicken would get pretty far. Maybe they just thought he was Tom or Liam Neeson.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow! Those are some BIG boobies!  

Am I the only one that kind of liked Chicken? I didn't like that he wouldn't give his opinion (especially since he was probably the most experienced and capable of finding and building shelter), but I did kind of like him. Sad to see him go so soon.  

PG was most annoying to me and I would've rather seen her go.

I also think I may have a bit of a crush on James.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

MNoelH said:


> Wow! Those are some BIG boobies!


Yeah, they sure were!!!   Gotta love 'em!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

MNoelH said:


> Wow! Those are some BIG boobies!


Big saline bags, more like. I wish Survivor would put a moratorium on those things, but I know I'm in the minority there.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Man, which person to hate more? Chicken, who I couldn't understand a word, and wouldn't give an opinion because someone ignored him? Ashley, just generally lazy? Or the waitress who hates everyone? Or the Jesus freak who "isn't a religious person"? Or the flight attendant or poker player?

The only one I liked was the grave digger.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

OMG, the tribes just get dumber and dumber.

and they get fire as a gimme?!

Do they get a ride back to camp too?


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I was hoping the non-tropical location might mean the bimbos wouldn't be flashing their artificial boobies but I guess that was too much to hope for. The gravedigger seemed like the nicest person of the whole group.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

I suspect they gave them fire because, being a non-tropical location, they'd have players dying of exposure without it, especially with it raining all the time.

Chicken cooked himself. Refusing to commit to any opinion just made him sound like a whiny old man.

And I'm as much of a fan of a good boob job as anyone, but those rocks in Ms. Wrestler's bra aren't even mildly appealing.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> Man, which person to hate more? .... Or the flight attendant


Didn't I remember right 'Gay Mormon Flight Attendant'? (talk about reality show fodder....)
The religious talk show host that walked out of a non-religious welcoming ceremony?
Me.. I like the grave digger too.. sweet sounding guy.

I'm disappointed they gave fire AND they gave sensible shoes away in the first episode..


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Without Chickenman I'm out quick on watching this season. Absolutely no one else that even came close to be appealing to me as someone I should hope wins. bleh.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't understand it when the Christian Talk Show Host claimed she is not religious but still walked out of the ceremony.

My God wouldn't be upset if I chose to be respectful of other people and their culture... but that is just me...


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Great choice on chickenman being voted out. He thought he knew it all and then let his tribemates suffer because he was to stubborn to give his opinion after the tribe did not listen to him right off the bat. He had only one shot - being the wise old guy that helped the others survive and he didn't use it to his advantage. 

He really had to make an effort to get voted out this early as he clearly was not a threat or a major liability in challenges. Probably just a miserable guy to be around.

I watched Sunday's preshow and he said he knew how to live in the wild, start fire, build shelters and that is how he would prove his worth and stay in the game. Then he decides to hold everything back?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

I suspect that what the Christian lady was saying is that she believes in God, but doesn't go to any church. Churches are run by humans and often do things for their own good. You can still worship God without going to church.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Chicken had the right idea at the start. Let people know how you think the shelter should be built, no one listens, don't force your ideas on others. People always peg them as power hungry. But where he screwed up was when they asked for his thoughts, he played dumb. 

He should have slow rolled everyone. Not be too bossy at the start until everyone comes to you for help.


----------



## HDTivoDesire (Apr 6, 2003)

Chicken seemed like a miserable pain in the ass. I wanted to like him, but he cooked himself with his awful social skills. Hopefully Ashley will stick around for a while. Maybe they will have a challenge where she can use some of her wrestling moves. Has anyone seen her Playboy spread? James is a total stud.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Wow. In the preview show, Jeff thought that Courtney (the whiny waitress) may be a fan favorite. I hated her from pretty much the first moment when she rolled her eyes at the Buddhist temple.


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, I don't know what to say. 

Courtney, has to be THE MOST annoying person in reality TV show history. Completely self centered whiny bimbo. In the 1st 10 minutes of the show, she has 80% of the country hating her. LOL

Chicken shouldn't have gone from giving advise to playing wounded puppy. He swung the pendulum from one end to the other and knocked himself out in the process.

Wrestler girl got very lucky. I thought for sure she was gone. She does have big hoo-hah's but dang, they look like silly puddy smeared on basketballs. Yuk!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Hexerott said:


> Courtney, has to be THE MOST annoying person in reality TV show history.


I present the following exhibits for your consideration:


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

HDTivoDesire said:


> Maybe they will have a challenge where she can use some of her wrestling moves.





Spoiler



Apparently you didn't watch the previews for next week.


----------



## spciesla (Oct 9, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> Man, which person to hate more? Chicken, who I couldn't understand a word, and wouldn't give an opinion because someone ignored him? Ashley, just generally lazy? Or the waitress who hates everyone? Or the Jesus freak who "isn't a religious person"? Or the flight attendant or poker player?
> 
> The only one I liked was the grave digger.


At least the gave Chicken some sub-titles.

Isn't it convenient that they're doing a challenge with wrestling in the 2nd week. I don't think Ashley is going to be around for long. (What knockers!)


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> Man, which person to hate more? Chicken, who I couldn't understand a word, and wouldn't give an opinion because someone ignored him? Ashley, just generally lazy? Or the waitress who hates everyone? Or the Jesus freak who "isn't a religious person"? Or the flight attendant or poker player?
> 
> The only one I liked was the grave digger.


Please don't use the term "jesus freak' it's very offensive. What was so freaky about it? She has values and morals and had the guts to stand up for them. If more people were like that this world would be a better place, less divorce, better families, etc.


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

Neenahboy, you have corrected the err in my thinking. Victoria and pig-boy were much more annoying.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> I suspect that what the Christian lady was saying is that she believes in God, but doesn't go to any church. Churches are run by humans and often do things for their own good. You can still worship God without going to church.


Actually her saying she's not religious but has a personal relationship with Jesus Christ is a common statement among evangelical Christians. It's a way of saying you don't do the traditional religious ceremonies that you'd see in Catholic, Episcopalian, etc. churches.

Being a Christian myself, I wouldn't have felt the need to walk out. It's entirely biblical to show respect to other cultures and customs. I don't even have a problem with bowing, since that doesn't necessarily mean worship either, just honor and respect. She thought otherwise and chose to abstain. If she felt like she was worshipping, then she did the right thing by getting up. Now as a game strategy, it was a mistake, but that is a completely different matter.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Good God. Jesus Freak and Snotty New York waitress and Arrogant Chicken Farmer. Who to hate first.

And I echo the sentiment that James, the Gravedigger was a really cool guy. Modest and hard working and more importantly he seemed geniunely kind. Let's hope he does well.

EDIT: I almost forgot-Todd the "gay Mormon flight attendant" is one of those guys like Boston Rob who likes to think he's smarter than he actually is. Just because you say "I'm smart" doesn't mean you are.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> I present the following exhibits for your consideration:


  :up:


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> I kinda like Ashley. Courtney weighs what? About 90 pounds?


ashley is that anorexic thin type too except for the 12 pounds of DD's. if either of them stay out there for long it will be even more skin and bones and ashley huge fake boobs.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'll agree that HWSNBN is among the most annoying people ever on TV, but not Romber.

As for Chicken, he was poised to be a fan favorite and really win his tribe over, and he booted it.

Have to agree with AJ. I'm a big fan of fake boobs, but those are just way too big. And it looked like she had muscles on top of them. Yuck.

Will be interesting to see if the poker player can use those people reading skills to his advantage or if he just comes off as too cool for school.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I could understand Chicken just fine.  And no I don't talk like him, but he lives not too far from here and I've heard people like him talk enough to be able to translate!

Obviously he has never seen the Survivor seasons where the cranky old curmudgeon who has an opinion about everything always gets voted off first. At first I was cringing when he was spouting his opinions about building the shelter (reminded me of that guy BB who got voted off second in season 1.) Then when he shut up about it I was relieved. And of course when they actually wanted his opinions he acted like a little kid! What an idiot. 

Chicken could have been an interesting character on the show but he screwed up.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

spciesla said:


> At least the gave Chicken some sub-titles.
> 
> Isn't it convenient that they're doing a challenge with wrestling in the 2nd week. I don't think Ashley is going to be around for long. (What knockers!)


Well, they've done a physical wrestling/hitting/tugging challenge each season since Thailand (season 5)...


----------



## Dead INside (Apr 27, 2007)

spikedavis said:


> Good God. Jesus Freak and Snotty New York waitress and Arrogant Chicken Farmer. Who to hate first.
> 
> And I echo the sentiment that James, the Gravedigger was a really cool guy. Modest and hard working and more importantly he seemed geniunely kind. Let's hope he does well.


 Yeah James is cool. Everyone else, not so much.

I might take up grave digging if I could get Jacked like that.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I wonder if the wacky-doodle Christian talk show host will have a problem with the Immunity "Idol". There is precedent in some season past (can't remember who it was though).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

spciesla said:


> Isn't it convenient that they're doing a challenge with wrestling in the 2nd week. I don't think Ashley is going to be around for long. (What knockers!)


They did an obstacle course challenge in the first week...and the Parkour athlete lost!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They did an obstacle course challenge in the first week...and the Parkour athlete lost!


They didn't lose because of Frosti directly. The others could not get there damn poles in the holes (  ). Of course, he could have done more to help them. but I do think his (quiet?) athleticism will be a force to be reckoned with.

Oh, and yes, Boobies!!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> Big saline bags, more like. I wish Survivor would put a moratorium on those things, but I know I'm in the minority there.


voices of reason like ours will never be in the majority. At least we can proudly call ourselves 'abnormal'


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> I wonder if the wacky-doodle Christian talk show host will have a problem with the Immunity "Idol". There is precedent in some season past (can't remember who it was though).


Wasn't that Sandra?


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

I think they voted out Chicken because he is the old guy.
There is precedent for this is in past seasons: young people stay together and older people stay together.

I can understand why Chicken did what he did. He offered his opinions early, and the young stupid people did not like it. Then he decided that he did not want to be the bossy old man, so he backed off. Maybe he should have stated his opinion when asked, but the way PG the *****y boss was asking it seemed like she was setting him up to get screwed.

I HATE that the producers don't show us enough strategy talk. Did the young folks get together and decide to vote out the oldest guy or did they independently come to that conclusion.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm disappointed in Jean-Robert's gigantic gut. I mean, I know the guy sits at a table for a living, but I thought he'd walk in looking a little better than that. For those unaware, he tends to play "too cool for school" at the table, too ... "Bobby" appeared in the World Poker Tour's "Bad Boys of Poker" edition. He's not the biggest jerk on the tables, but he's a lot further from the nicest, either.

For those of you on about Ashley's boobies, they've already been in Playboy. NSFW photos, obv: http://www.kalembo.com/blog/?p=285


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't really get the hatred for the religious woman. I'm not particularly religious but I really didn't find her to be that bad. Walking out of the ceremony was annoying though.

The one I really didn't like was the NY waitress. Her disrespect and condescension were pretty off-putting. My favorite quote from her was (I'm paraphrasing): "I'm stuck out here with flight attendants and religious people. We just don't have people like that in New York."  Last time I checked there were both religious people and flight attendants in NY. Heck, I'm sure you could find plenty of religious flight attendants.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jlb said:


> They didn't lose because of Frosti directly. The others could not get there damn poles in the holes (  ). Of course, he could have done more to help them. but I do think his (quiet?) athleticism will be a force to be reckoned with.


Yeah, but when it was one-on-one, the gravedigger buried him. I was amazed that that huge guy could fly across the course like that, and the wiry little guy who does that for a living couldn't match him! (Not helped by the huge mental mistake he made not opening the first gate...)


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

crowfan said:


> I don't really get the hatred for the religious woman. I'm not particularly religious but I really didn't find her to be that bad. Walking out of the ceremony was annoying though.
> 
> The one I really didn't like was the NY waitress. Her disrespect and condescension were pretty off-putting. My favorite quote from her was (I'm paraphrasing): "I'm stuck out here with flight attendants and religious people. We just don't have people like that in New York."  Last time I checked there were both religious people and flight attendants in NY. Heck, I'm sure you could find plenty of religious flight attendants.


She said that they were all happy and nice, and she isn't like that.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Amanda....former Miss Montana...she looks so hot in that "bikini" outfit. We didn't hear much from her, so that means she staying for the long run.

As for the bra-less Courtney, from the looks of their baggages, it seems that they just got off the plane to China. I assume they thought they'll at least get a chance to change out of the flight clothing.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

MitchO said:


> I'm disappointed in Jean-Robert's gigantic gut. I mean, I know the guy sits at a table for a living, but I thought he'd walk in looking a little better than that. For those unaware, he tends to play "too cool for school" at the table, too ... "Bobby" appeared in the World Poker Tour's "Bad Boys of Poker" edition. He's not the biggest jerk on the tables, but he's a lot further from the nicest, either.


The combiantion of his gut ...and those pants he was wearing made for quite a distracting eyeful.

I've never seen such a bunch of wacky unlikeable immature characters. Flight attendant: "Please don't tell anybody I'm sharp..." wtf? And the surf instructor seems somewhat full of himself too.

Might make for an interesting season...


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I recall a TV Guide preview show from a previous season. Jeff was discussing the difference between gym muscles and work muscles. His theory was that work muscles were much more valuable in the Survivor challenges. The gravedigger has super work muscles. He says his lack of social skills could hurt him but he comes off as nice (to me, at least) and I see him going far in the game.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

dtle said:


> Amanda....former Miss Montana...she looks so hot in that "bikini" outfit. We didn't hear much from her, so that means she staying for the long run.
> 
> As for the bra-less Courtney, from the looks of their baggages, it seems that they just got off the plane to China. I assume they thought they'll at least get a chance to change out of the flight clothing.


There is NO WAY that they stepped off the plan in a communist country like China and went straight to the temple. There had to be an orientation meeting after they landed in Shanghai. At the very least, they would have had a chance to go to the bathroom before then.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> He really had to make an effort to get voted out this early as he clearly was not a threat or a major liability in challenges. Probably just a miserable guy to be around.


Agreed.

I think to be voted out in week 1 along with lots of editing just comes down to being someone no one likes being around.

There was a lot of reason to vote out Boobies McPileDriver. And P.G. -- yet it was overwhelming to take out the harmless old man.

He must have really been a bore.

When I'm 67 I'm going to go on Survivor 43 and be everyone's favorite Grampa.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

why do they always ***** and moan about someone who tries to take charge (and why would anyone want to do it as a result).

She's bossy, she has to go. WTF - someone had to take charge. Just for one season, they should put former team athletes on the show and see how well they work together.

Bunch of winey brats.

Chicken had it all going for him, unique name, lots of character but no ability to interact with others. It was almost like he asked to be sent packing. He would have got my vote base don what I saw.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Love the gravedigger, but he's a huge threat and will be voted off. Right?


And there are a few beauties left, it seems. I too was encouraged that they didn't get much air time. They'll be around a while.

I liked the Chicken, and was rooting for him. His comments at Tribal Council made sense, but his game play was pretty fowl.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I think they picked a group this year that have never seen the show or something. I mean, I don't watch the show faithfully at all, but even *I* know that the losing tribe gets to bring home fire from tribal council. Why did they all seem so shocked that they'd get fire?

Chicken reminded me of my dad. He could tell you exactly how to do something, but if you didn't take his advice he wouldn't be interested in helping at all. My dad was a hard-headed German.

Oh, and I love the gravedigger.


----------



## blogan (Sep 16, 2004)

Just because Jeff says it's a non-religious ceremony doesn't make it so. They were going into a room full of other gods, bowing do, while another person probably asked those gods for something.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> I think they picked a group this year that have never seen the show or something. I mean, I don't watch the show faithfully at all, but even *I* know that the losing tribe gets to bring home fire from tribal council. Why did they all seem so shocked that they'd get fire?


Because that is not normally the case. In the past, they've had to either earn it through a challenge, or make it themselves.

Only if they've previously made the fire themselves would they have gotten to take the torches back with them.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> I think they picked a group this year that have never seen the show or something. I mean, I don't watch the show faithfully at all, but even *I* know that the losing tribe gets to bring home fire from tribal council. Why did they all seem so shocked that they'd get fire?


That hasn't always been the case, at least after the first comp.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

robbins said:


> Please don't use the term "jesus freak' it's very offensive. What was so freaky about it? She has values and morals and had the guts to stand up for them. If more people were like that this world would be a better place, less divorce, better families, etc.


How about freak who is religious? She's a host on religious talk radio, but claims to not be religious. She was in a non religious ceremony but decided it was religious and walked out. Pretty freaky behavior centered on religious issues, call it what you will.

Chicken was just a classic passive aggressive tool. They didn't listen to him the first time so he decided they weren't worth talking too so he went silent waiting for them not to ask his opinion but instead he wanted them to beg. That won't happen and hence he got voted out for being a dick.

Courtney has a life span measured in nanaseconds. I have no idea how Probst thought she would be a bit hit, mostly she's just completely annoying.

As for the clothes, my guess is that they have no idea when the game starts and hence weren't smart enough to just dress for the game from day one. As for the woman wearing heels, if you travel in heels, you deserve to be forced to wear them. I can see some of the other stuff but that's really stupid. Well, that and wearing metal studded boots. Those must be fun at the security checkpoint.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Did someone say "big boobies?"


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

blogan said:


> Just because Jeff says it's a non-religious ceremony doesn't make it so. They were going into a room full of other gods, bowing do, while another person probably asked those gods for something.


It's only religious if it's significant to YOU. Participating in someone else's religion doesn't make it your religion any more than talking with an hispanic makes me one.


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

> As for the bra-less Courtney, from the looks of their baggages, it seems that they just got off the plane to China. I assume they thought they'll at least get a chance to change out of the flight clothing.


They had a long train ride before they got to the temple. I kept asking myself if they would change or not. Bad move on all of their parts.



> I think they picked a group this year that have never seen the show or something. I mean, I don't watch the show faithfully at all, but even *I* know that the losing tribe gets to bring home fire from tribal council. Why did they all seem so shocked that they'd get fire?


I was shocked as well. In seasons past you had to EARN fire. Just because you went to Tribal Council and lit your torch, in previous seasons, it wasn't given to you. You left fireless from TC until you earned it. I can't remember which season, but one of them had a tribe seriously in trouble from not being able to cook water. With all the rain they are getting in China, they could still collect water and no one has said that boiling water was a requirement this time.

Was I the only one that thought James looked like Popeye? His arms are HUGE!!! That doesn't mean I don't like him. I do and hope he goes far in this game. I could look at that body for hours!!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> As for the clothes, my guess is that they have no idea when the game starts and hence weren't smart enough to just dress for the game from day one. As for the woman wearing heels, if you travel in heels, you deserve to be forced to wear them. I can see some of the other stuff but that's really stupid. Well, that and wearing metal studded boots. Those must be fun at the security checkpoint.


Thats what I thought. Who wears high heels to Survivor, even if its to look good before the game starts? And she was all like "We dont have anything like this where I'm from, yucky yuck." What did you think? The show is called Survivor, not McHappy Fun Time.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Okay. Guess I was wrong about the fire. I thought they always got to leave with their torches. The flint was a surprise...but I thought the torches alway got to go back with you.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

In early seasons, they got fire from their torches in tribal council. This went away in later seasons. Since they're billing this as a "return to Surivor's roots," giving them fire at tribal council goes right along with that theme. Although they're keeping the hidden immunity idol and all that stuff, so I guess they're picking an choosing what they're "returning" to.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Langree said:


> OMG, the tribes just get dumber and dumber.
> 
> and they get fire as a gimme?!
> 
> Do they get a ride back to camp too?


THANK YOU.

I saw that last night and just rolled my eyes. Don't they usually make you earn fire?

And I'm sorry. I realize that not everyone watches Survivor, but if ya try out for the show, you should have a basic idea of what you're getting yourself into. And if you know you're going to be outdoors in the middle of China, the LAST thing you should be wearing is high heels. How moronic is that?

Of course, they get to camp, and then they're suprised at how dirty and disgusting this place is.

Seriously, these people act like they were kidnapped and forced to play. It amazes me at how much these people complain in the first 24 hours.

Sad to see Chicken go. I liked him, way more than I liked PG-13. And that guy Dave... well, he's going to be a problem. A big problem. He gives me creepy vibes.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

In a sense, the losers had an easier go at fire then, the winners still had to start a fire with just the flint.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> Big saline bags, more like. I wish Survivor would put a moratorium on those things, but I know I'm in the minority there.


God they looked aweful.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

David Platt said:


> they're keeping the hidden immunity idol


They are?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

JFriday said:


> God they looked aweful.


Any reference pix?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

As far as the fat poker player: I'd do the same. If I found out I was going on Survivor, I'd work out hard, but also try to gain weight. The skinny and low fat muscle dudes seem to have a hard time physically after a week or two. In those conditions, you need body fat to burn.

And I wonder, if the Jesus freak had a Jewish friend who passed away, would she refuse to attend the funeral?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Skittles said:


> Sad to see Chicken go. I liked him, way more than I liked PG-13. And that guy Dave... well, he's going to be a problem. A big problem. He gives me creepy vibes.


Which one is Dave?

I seem to know characters/players by their profession. Weird, huh?


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> As far as the fat poker player: I'd do the same. If I found out I was going on Survivor, I'd work out hard, but also try to gain weight. The skinny and low fat muscle dudes seem to have a hard time physically after a week or two. In those conditions, you need body fat to burn.
> 
> And I wonder, if the Jesus freak had a Jewish friend who passed away, would she refuse to attend the funeral?


"Jesus freak" is a VERY derogatory term, it's not right. Most of the USA believe in God so you alienate most when you use terms like that.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Which one is Dave?
> 
> I seem to know characters/players by their profession. Weird, huh?


Dave is the "Former Model"


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

robbins said:


> "Jesus freak" is a VERY derogatory term, it's not right. Most of the USA believe in God so you alienate most when you use terms like that.


Referring to one small-minded individual as a "Jesus freak" is not an attempt to paint all believers with the same brush. There are LOTS of perfectly wonderful believers in this world, including several who have participated in past seasons of Survivor. The particular individual who is participating in this season's Survivor who works as a religious broadcaster has earned the label "Jesus freak" by her own actions and attitudes.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> I suspect that what the Christian lady was saying is that she believes in God, but doesn't go to any church. Churches are run by humans and often do things for their own good. You can still worship God without going to church.


I believe you are referring to JoAnna from Survivor Amazon:










She was one of those Survivors who could just never shut up. And she complained several times about the immunity idol. From her bio:


> She considers her greatest achievement to be when she became a born-again Christian which she feels changed her into a better person. "One of my most enjoyable hobbies is lifting up the name of the Lord Jesus Christ in pure praise and worship."


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

robbins said:


> "Jesus freak" is a VERY derogatory term, it's not right. Most of the USA believe in God so you alienate most when you use terms like that.


As a Christian, I do not find the term "Jesus freak" offensive. In fact, I am proud to be a Jesus freak. For the record, I attend a mainline Protestant church.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I don't think that anybody here is criticizing this woman for being relgious. I am not.

People here are criticizing her for being intolerant of another religion.

And people are criticizing Skin 'N Bones for being disrespectful of another religion.

So I don't think anybody here should be called intolerant; I think people are are pointing out the intolerance that they don't like. That's part of being tolerant and respectful, and _not_ being intolerant.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I wonder if they gave the losing tribe fire simply because they know that with all the rain, it will be nearly impossible to find any material dry enough to make fire by friction or magnifying glass.


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

scottykempf said:


> Courtney weighs what? About 90 pounds?


I thought the same thing. This gal is going to disappear by the end of the show if she makes it that long.


----------



## natkins (Oct 16, 2004)

I must say, I am absolutely loving the nicknames y'all have come up with so far for these "characters." Great way to start my Friday! :up:


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Personally, I don't really have much of a problem with Leslie leaving the ceremony. It doesn't really matter what *you* think, she obviously felt that it was a religious ceremony that she wasn't comfortable with. Somehow I don't think the Buddhists are going to be offended over that decision. (And personally, I thought it looked something like a religious ceremony myself). I think that ceremony was there for one reason only, and that was to create controversy because they knew she wouldn't make it through it.

Now, Courtney's attitude, that was far more offensive. I'd far rather see someone step out than behave the way she did throughout. I don't see her lasting long really, and quite frankly, for her health she better not. I'm somewhat stunned that anyone would come into Survivor that thin. I can't even imagine what she'll look like in 10-20 days.

(Oh, and before anyone accuses me of being a bible-thumper for my defense of Leslie, I'm not a religious person, nor do I have a relationship with God. At most I'm something of an agnostic.)


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Skittles said:


> Dave is the "Former Model"


Ah, thanks.

Yeah, my "I don't like you" radar went off for:

Poker Player
"Smart" flight attendant
Model
Gaunt/Goth NYC Waitress


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> She said that they were all happy and nice, and she isn't like that.


Perhaps I misunderstood her.  I still don't like her. And for the record, there are happy and nice people in NY. She's just not one of them.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I don't get the clothing they were wearing either. You put me on Survivor, and from the moment I leave my house I am going to wear practical clothes and shoes every second. And a lot of layers. I mean why would you NOT do that? Why would you even bring your kitten heels and slinky dresses with you on the trip in the first place, let alone wear them? 

NYC waitress is horrible. 

Those fake boobs are horrible.

I like Gay Mormon Flight Attendant, though.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

David Platt said:


> In early seasons, they got fire from their torches in tribal council. This went away in later seasons. Since they're billing this as a "return to Surivor's roots," giving them fire at tribal council goes right along with that theme. Although they're keeping the hidden immunity idol and all that stuff, so I guess they're picking an choosing what they're "returning" to.


How about going back to the S1 strategy of distracting your fellow players by being naked all the time. I vote for Jamie:


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

MitchO said:


> ...................
> For those of you on about Ashley's boobies, they've already been in Playboy. NSFW photos, obv: http://www.kalembo.com/blog/?p=285


Oh.....ok......I vote for Ashley too.


----------



## LacyinTX (Apr 25, 2005)

gschrock said:


> Personally, I don't really have much of a problem with Leslie leaving the ceremony. It doesn't really matter what *you* think, she obviously felt that it was a religious ceremony that she wasn't comfortable with. Somehow I don't think the Buddhists are going to be offended over that decision. (And personally, I thought it looked something like a religious ceremony myself).
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Now, Courtney's attitude, that was far more offensive. I'd far rather see someone step out than behave the way she did throughout.


I completely agree. I admire the Christian lady for sticking to her convictions while trying not to be rude. The other girl had absolutely no respect for the monks at all.



Ruth said:


> I don't get the clothing they were wearing either. You put me on Survivor, and from the moment I leave my house I am going to wear practical clothes and shoes every second. And a lot of layers. I mean why would you NOT do that?


Hehe. That is exactly what I was thinking. I wouldn't go out the door in anything other than "Survivors-ready" attire.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I can kinda see both opinions. I think being put into a situation where there's budda statues all around you and everyone's bowing and has their hands together in a praying position, it'd be hard to think that it wasn't religious even if you were told it wasn't. And for a person who has her job, that could be overwhelming. 

I do think she overreacted since obviously she didn't even know what was going on...she wasn't worshiping there anyways. But the game always carries heightened emotions. I can just see her point of view even though I think I would have reacted differently.

I also think they probably made it seem that the contestants arrived in China, and were taking a train to a hotel where they would stay the night and leave for the game the next day or something. Just like how in the Pearl Islands, they told the contestants they were going to a press event, when in actuality they were starting the game and they were "shipwrecked".


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> And I echo the sentiment that James, the Gravedigger was a really cool guy. Modest and hard working and more importantly he seemed geniunely kind. Let's hope he does well.


+1 I really liked the guy. And he's very agile for someone who appears to be 100% muscle.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Joules1111 said:


> +1 I really liked the guy. And he's very agile for someone who appears to be 100% muscle.


Gotta be agile to dodge all the ghouls, ghosts and goblins.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

Ruth said:


> I don't get the clothing they were wearing either. You put me on Survivor, and from the moment I leave my house I am going to wear practical clothes and shoes every second. And a lot of layers. I mean why would you NOT do that? Why would you even bring your kitten heels and slinky dresses with you on the trip in the first place, let alone wear them?


In the past, I think they took one group out telling them they were doing a photo shoot, then, surprise they dumped them on an island. Doesn't seem to be the case this time - as they had all there luggage - but it is possible they somewhat tricked them to add to the "drama".


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> I can kinda see both opinions. I think being put into a situation where there's budda statues all around you and everyone's bowing and has their hands together in a praying position, it'd be hard to think that it wasn't religious even if you were told it wasn't. And for a person who has her job, that could be overwhelming.


Well, let's consider this possibility. I go to a football game. I wouldn't consider football religious in ANY way. But before the game, the team gets down on one knee and says a group prayer.

I know it's a completely different thing, but if its not religious to you, why should it matter. Some people just go to see the beauty of it and appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I can kinda see both opinions. I think being put into a situation where there's buddha statues all around you and everyone's bowing and has their hands together in a praying position, it'd be hard to think that it wasn't religious even if you were told it wasn't.


On the other hand, the fact that the monks put their hands together and bowed to her (and the other contestants) as they entered should have been a clue.

Unless she thought they were worshiping her...


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

they didn't want to stare at all the huge boobies!


----------



## Mr. Belboz (Dec 3, 1999)

Best part of the show for me was Chicken screaming "damnnnnnnnnnnn" when he got voted out and everyone around him jumping out of their seats. He even scared the Wrestler boobies.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I worked in a cemetary for one summer. Didn't come out looking like that though.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

What I don't get is how everyone feels they can immediately like and dislike people (or "characters", depending on who you're talking to) right away. Some of these people made virtually no comments whatsoever. People like Gravedigger because ... he said "I bury people"? I'll grant its a great line and it projects soft spokenness ... but for all you know, he's going to turn out to be this creepy lunatic. I can at least see how PG and NYC Waitress's comments can make you turn against them, but even if there's more commentary there to work with, that's still what, a few minutes of screen time, total?

No comments on how Chicken's "DAMN!" seemed to cause everyone around him to jump out of their skin?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, let's consider this possibility. I go to a football game. I wouldn't consider football religious in ANY way. But before the game, the team gets down on one knee and says a group prayer.
> 
> I know it's a completely different thing, but if its not religious to you, why should it matter. Some people just go to see the beauty of it and appreciate it for what it is.


Yes, but they made them participate by holding their hands like that and kneeling as well. It would be more like the team making you also get down on a knee and pray with them, which would make a people feel out of place.

It's a different situation if you can just ignore it from the stands. And that's what this lady tried to do. She didn't interfere in any way; she just waited outside. I didn't really find that so bad as many people here seem to have.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> On the other hand, the fact that the monks put their hands together and bowed to her (and the other contestants) as they entered should have been a clue.
> 
> Unless she thought they were worshiping her...


They were bowing to one another outside, but inside I believe they were all facing forward.


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

Both my husband and I took an immediate dislike for the Jesus Freak and the NYC waitress for the same reason.

Neither is tolerant of the people and culture around them.

When we went to Asia, we participated in a Budhist ceremony and felt honored to be blessed by the monks.

You can never have enough blessings in this world. No matter who is giving them.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> Yes, but they made them participate by holding their hands like that and kneeling as well. It would be more like the team making you also get down on a knee and pray with them, which would make a people feel out of place.


Okay, I'm from Texas so maybe it's different here. But our high school football games were started with prayer. So, yeah, they would come over the loudspeaker thingy and say, "Everyone please rise and bow your heads for a moment of prayer" and then some pre-selected student would lead everyone in a group prayer. I'm not a Christian, this never bothered, and I still bowed my head. Why? Because its more a show of respect. I'm not buddhist, but if I ever visited China (it IS on my list) and visited a temple, I would show my respect. Not because I'm bowing down to their god but because it's a cultural thing. I'm not going to disrespect these people in THEIR country. This is part of these people's culture...and its been that way for THOUSANDS of years. I think it would deserve some respect from some visiting Americans competing in a reality show.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

for some reason I don't think she really cares how you feel about. Religion is personal, I would have gone with the program but that's me. She felt differently.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gschrock said:


> Personally, I don't really have much of a problem with Leslie leaving the ceremony. It doesn't really matter what *you* think, she obviously felt that it was a religious ceremony that she wasn't comfortable with. Somehow I don't think the Buddhists are going to be offended over that decision. (And personally, I thought it looked something like a religious ceremony myself). I think that ceremony was there for one reason only, and that was to create controversy because they knew she wouldn't make it through it.


I think you're absolutely right that the ceremony's only purpose was to create controversy. Why in the world would Probst make that speech about "this is not religious" if they didn't have full expectations that someone would take offense and back out.

I say Leslie just got played by Mark Burnett as she did exactly what they were expecting her to do. In fact, Courtney mentioned how long the ceremony lasted. I wouldn't be at all surprised if they simply dragged it out as long as it took for someone to get uncomfortable and leave.

As far as the clothes, I think that's a big ruse. The people have been in China for several hours at that point, been on a train, a bus, etc. I think the "You're starting the game exactly like you are now" is just to create drama for the TV, but in reality the people already knew about it and their swimsuits and things will slowly appear when we've forgotten about the beginning episode. Case in point, their shoes were given to them in this episode.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> I suspect that what the Christian lady was saying is that she believes in God, but doesn't go to any church. Churches are run by humans and often do things for their own good. You can still worship God without going to church.


Yeah I know that.. but she has some very human like rules and issues about what she does... so it seems a bit odd. It is also odd that someone whose job is a Christian Radio Show Host does not go to church. I am not saying it is impossible, just extremely unusual.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Hexerott said:


> Wow, I don't know what to say.
> 
> Courtney, has to be THE MOST annoying person in reality TV show history. Completely self centered whiny bimbo.


Obviously you did not watch Big Brother 8.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I recall a TV Guide preview show from a previous season. Jeff was discussing the difference between gym muscles and work muscles. His theory was that work muscles were much more valuable in the Survivor challenges. The gravedigger has super work muscles. He says his lack of social skills could hurt him but he comes off as nice (to me, at least) and I see him going far in the game.


Yeah... in the TV Guide Preview for this Year, Gravedigger said he does not ever work out. He is genetically blessed. He said his sister is even more stunningly in shape than he is.

Obviously his work helps... as it is hard to fathom him looking like that with no working out at all.. but genetics can make a big difference.

The Herschel Walker effect.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Okay, I'm from Texas so maybe it's different here. But our high school football games were started with prayer. So, yeah, they would come over the loudspeaker thingy and say, "Everyone please rise and bow your heads for a moment of prayer" and then some pre-selected student would lead everyone in a group prayer. I'm not a Christian, this never bothered, and I still bowed my head. Why? Because its more a show of respect. I'm not buddhist, but if I ever visited China (it IS on my list) and visited a temple, I would show my respect. Not because I'm bowing down to their god but because it's a cultural thing. I'm not going to disrespect these people in THEIR country. This is part of these people's culture...and its been that way for THOUSANDS of years. I think it would deserve some respect from some visiting Americans competing in a reality show.


I agree with you. I also would have done the same. I guess I'm just saying that I could understand how the experience could have been overwhelming for her. I don't think she left out of lack of respect, even though it very much came across that way. I think she really felt like a fish out of water and couldn't resist the temptation to take herself out of that situation.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I agree with you. I also would have done the same. I guess I'm just saying that I could understand how the experience could have been overwhelming for her. I don't think she left out of lack of respect, even though it very much came across that way. I think she really felt like a fish out of water and couldn't resist the temptation to take herself out of that situation.


Of COURSE she left out of a lack of respect! She just feels that a lack of respect is justified under those circumstances. And that's something that's certainly open to rational debate, but I don't see _any_ reasonable doubt that she acted out of a lack of respect for Chinese customs.


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

Forgive my ignorance, but is Budha considered a God?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think you're absolutely right that the ceremony's only purpose was to create controversy. Why in the world would Probst make that speech about "this is not religious" if they didn't have full expectations that someone would take offense and back out.


You know, the more I think about it and the more response this gets out of people the more I wonder if maybe she just did it to get attention for herself. And it's obviously working. So, maybe it could've been set up by the producers to create some kind of controversy, but then again, maybe the whole thing was just a play for attention on her part. I mean, it got her some screentime, right? We all know who she is after the first episode, right? Compare that to someone like, the school lunch lady.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

cpalma said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but is Budha considered a God?


Yes


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yes


But of course, Buddha isn't.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

MaryT said:


> Both my husband and I took an immediate dislike for the Jesus Freak and the NYC waitress for the same reason.
> 
> Neither is tolerant of the people and culture around them.
> 
> ...


Everyone is intolerant of different things. You have to judge a person by the whole package and not just one aspect.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Dead INside said:


> Yeah James is cool. Everyone else, not so much.
> 
> I might take up grave digging if I could get Jacked like that.


You don't get "jacked" like that from digging holes in the ground. If you did there'd be a lot of buffed PG&E guys around. 

I'm pretty sure "grave diggers" use back hoes to dig the graves these days. All those beach muscles came straight out of a gym and possibly a bottle of steroids...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Was the black woman in her underwear? I'd at least wear a black bra instead of beige. Yeah, underwear is just like a bikini, but still, it's still underwears!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

marksman said:


> Yeah I know that.. but she has some very human like rules and issues about what she does... so it seems a bit odd. It is also odd that someone whose job is a Christian Radio Show Host does not go to church. I am not saying it is impossible, just extremely unusual.


Yeah. I think she's full of crap. Under any other scenario where she would be required to sit there and shut-up she would have. Has she never been to a friends funeral who was a different religion? Did she get up in a huff and stomp out? I doubt it. This is all posturing for TV. Hoping to get a little bump in the ratings for her show. That's why she's there. Reality TV is probably one of the most effective advertising mediums around these days. Look what it's done for "Flowjet and "Orange Country Choppers." Same goes for "wrestler chick". She's not there to win the money as much as she's there to get the exposure. Kind of have to expect this stuff and I'm no longer surprised by it.


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> Everyone is intolerant of different things. You have to judge a person by the whole package and not just one aspect.


Well, coming from Brooklyn, myself 

The whole package simply proved the initial impression, at least of the waitress. We really did not see enough of the Jesus freak to see if it is true in her situation.

Neither were tolerant nor respectful of other people and cultures, and, IMHO, it will come through no matter what they are doing.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> Was the black woman in her underwear? I'd at least wear a black bra instead of beige. Yeah, underwear is just like a bikini, but still, it's still underwears!


Prude


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Prude


Coming from my never before met opposite sex roomie.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> Coming from my never before met opposite sex roomie.


well, to be fair the first time we met I was in my undies


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

bareyb said:


> Yeah. I think she's full of crap. Under any other scenario where she would be required to sit there and shut-up she would have. Has she never been to a friends funeral who was a different religion? Did she get up in a huff and stomp out? I doubt it. This is all posturing for TV. Hoping to get a little bump in the ratings for her show. That's why she's there. Reality TV is probably one of the most effective advertising mediums around these days. Look what it's done for "Flowjet and "Orange Country Choppers." Same goes for "wrestler chick". She's not there to win the money as much as she's there to get the exposure. Kind of have to expect this stuff and I'm no longer surprised by it.


Ok... in regards to the JF lady... My wife and I discussed this quite a bit. She would be a bit on the side of the JF lady... myself, I think I would of sucked it up.

Until they started showing more and more footage of people lighting incense and bowing in front of statues.

When people go to others funerals of different religions, do they expect those that are not of that religion to do those rituals? Those that aren't of the Catholic faith that go to a Mass, would you expect them to kneel? I wouldn't.

With that idea, I would of gone along with the Buddhist ritual right up to the point where they wanted me to bow in front of the Buddha's... Forget that.

Then again, I wouldn't of given such a crappy reason as to why I did what I did after... that woman sound like she didn't know how to explain herself. I would of said something like "Hey, I was comfortable with going along with it, right up to the point of bowing in front of the Buddha, it just doesn't feel right to me in a Religious way."

I doubt people would raise an eyebrow to that.

but her wacky talk about not being religious and citing that she wasn't comfortable doing something based on religious principles.... TOTALLY flagged for an early exit (as a doofus).


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

oh and the black woman that looked as if she was in her underwear. Yep... my wife noticed that too... she's a 4th grade school teacher as well, so she was watching her more then I was... and my wife couldn't believe that she'd be doing a challenge in her bra!!! How could a teacher be doing that! sure it's just like a bathing suit, but it isn't!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

marksman said:


> It is also odd that someone whose job is a Christian Radio Show Host does not go to church. I am not saying it is impossible, just extremely unusual.


I'm guessing she also worships the almighty benjamins.

I immediately felt her walking out of the temple was to boost her ratings and give her some good fodder for her radio show.

But then again, I'm a bit skeptical.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I respect Christian Radio Lady a whole lot more than Everyone Not From NYC Deserves Contempt Girl. At least CRL had a principled reason for not participating in the ceremony and she was open about it and just removed herself from the situation. ENFNYCDG (OK I need a more usable acronym) was much, much more disrespectful with her eye-rolling and how she was mocking the ceremony and its participants while it was going on.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Ruth said:


> I respect Christian Radio Lady a whole lot more than Everyone Not From NYC Deserves Contempt Girl. At least CRL had a principled reason for not participating in the ceremony and she was open about it and just removed herself from the situation. ENFNYCDG (OK I need a more usable acronym) was much, much more disrespectful with her eye-rolling and how she was mocking the ceremony and its participants while it was going on.


Yeah, that was deplorable.

Here you are invited to this amazingly special and cultural experience. Something most people will never get to experience.

...and rather than noting how special it is, you ridicule it.

Yikes.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

NTTIAWWI, but I cannot get pass the two lip rings Ashley has. When she has her mouth closed, and makes more of an evil face, it looks like she has fangs.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

jlb said:


> NTTIAWWI, but I cannot get pass the two lip rings Ashley has. When she has her mouth closed, and makes more of an evil face, it looks like she has fangs.


Yea, I saw that and thought not hot at all - Yuck, then I saw her PB Pic's


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

J then I saw her PB Pic's :D[/QUOTE said:


> +Infinity :up:


----------



## Dawny (Mar 13, 2007)

Drat drat I forgot to set my SP!! I forgot last night was go time. I'm not home so I can not check--I never cancelled my SP from last season--any hope that it picked up and recorded last nights show or are those season-specific?


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I think the Christian talk-radio host left her WWJD bracelet at home.

And Courtney, the NYC waitress, was so annoying I had to check out her bio, here's some highlights I found amusing, considering the way she acted and things she said on the show... 


> "Courtney Yates grew up in Boston..."
> "She paid her way through college working nights as a passenger service agent for a major airline at Boston's Logan International Airport..."
> "Yates' main hobbies include reading and learning new things."
> "She loves history and enjoys keeping ongoing lists of things to look up whenever she comes across something new or interesting."


Just goes to show that Survivor bios are about as genuine as the responses to short-answer questions in a beauty pageant.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dawny said:


> Drat drat I forgot to set my SP!! I forgot last night was go time. I'm not home so I can not check--I never cancelled my SP from last season--any hope that it picked up and recorded last nights show or are those season-specific?


Not unless last season was also called Survivor: China.



Sorry, it didn't pick it up. You'll have to watch it via CBS.com's innertube service.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

latrobe7 said:


> I think the Christian talk-radio host left her WWJD bracelet at home.


I very seriously doubt that Jesus would have bowed to a statue of Buddha either!


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Did someone say "big boobies?"


yup and she has gotten even bigger ones since the playboy shoot, not just big they are HUGE and on such a little frame they really stick out as long as they are not covered like at the temple service.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 13, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not unless last season was also called Survivor: China.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it didn't pick it up. You'll have to watch it via CBS.com's innertube service.


 Yeah I kinda knew that. Thanks for the info on where to catch it. :up:


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Dssturbo1 said:


> yup and she has gotten even bigger ones since the playboy shoot, not just big they are HUGE and on such a little frame they really stick out as long as they are not covered like at the temple service.


Oh, because I was going to say if people think that wrestler chick from Playboy has "huge" boobs then they need to surf the web more. But if she's inflated them, then I guess I need to see newer pix. Purely for comparative purposes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh, because I was going to say if people think that wrestler chick from Playboy has "huge" boobs then they need to surf the web more. But if she's inflated them, then I guess I need to see newer pix. Purely for comparative purposes.


Did you watch the show? If not, record next week's episode. They are ridiculously large, to the point of being cartoonish. Nothing at all like the PB pics.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I am amazed you all can't figure out why a christian talk show host would have walked out of that. You can always sit quitely (not bow totally) and pray to the real God while the mumbo-jumbo is going on. I think she would have done that, but remember her job folks. IT COULD DAMAGE HER CAREER if she is seen in what looks like an idol worship, that is why she had to leave, which will now have the opposite effect. It could be compared to being seen at a Nazi rally as a goer, or being seen there as protesting it. One could hurt your career, the other won't. That is why she had to leave.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did you watch the show? If not, record next week's episode. They are ridiculously large, to the point of being cartoonish. Nothing at all like the PB pics.


I gave up on Survivor a few years ago. I guess I'll have to check it out again.

But I don't see why they are allowing "celebrities" of any sort on the show. It should be strictly orndinary people.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I asked one of my fellow exec here at the bank who is very religious and he said that he too would not have participated and he felt is was a total setup.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

bareyb said:


> All those beach muscles came straight out of a gym and possibly a bottle of steroids...


concur. Likely some cream and maybe a little bit of clear.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I gave up on Survivor a few years ago. I guess I'll have to check it out again.
> 
> But I don't see why they are allowing "celebrities" of any sort on the show. It should be strictly orndinary people.


those puppies are far from orndinary!!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

visionary said:


> I am amazed you all can't figure out why a christian talk show host would have walked out of that. You can always sit quitely (not bow totally) and pray to the real God while the mumbo-jumbo is going on. I think she would have done that, but remember her job folks. IT COULD DAMAGE HER CAREER if she is seen in what looks like an idol worship, that is why she had to leave, which will now have the opposite effect. It could be compared to being seen at a Nazi rally as a goer, or being seen there as protesting it. One could hurt your career, the other won't. That is why she had to leave.


I think I'm gonna need the popcorn concession here.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I asked one of my fellow exec here at the bank who is very religious and he said that he too would not have participated and he felt is was a total setup.


You can choose not to participate without making a big deal about it.

The one who did the eye rolling was more disrespectful of the ceremony if you ask me.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Agreed, the eye roller was much less respectful. The talk show host knows the real God knows who she is worshipping, but her boss back at the radio station, and her listeners who see her in that ceremony may not. Well I am sure she was thinking of all the calls she'd get about what she did and that she isn't respecting the right God and all that. I think that was her concern, and it is a good one, she has to return to work.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Here are some words I didn't really expect to be typing: I agree with visionary! 

Along with her personal beliefs, it's reasonable to think that her concern for her image/listeners factored in as well.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I wonder why they are not doing the show in HD. I'd love to see the temples, Forrest, and landscapes in HD. Maybe the HD cameras are too heavy to carry around and follow people?

As for the religious lady walking out, I think it was rude. I'm an atheist, but if I'm at a table and someone want to say grace or pray...I bow my head in respect for their right to do it. Doesn't mean I'm praying. It's more respectful then keeping my head up and grabbing dinner rolls until they are finished<g>

<edit> Just saw the Survivor HD thread. This sucks. Now I have to look at a square on my rectangle. <lol>


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Dawny said:


> Drat drat I forgot to set my SP!! I forgot last night was go time. I'm not home so I can not check--I never cancelled my SP from last season--any hope that it picked up and recorded last nights show or are those season-specific?


If you have Comcast, then the new Survivor is only as far away as Channel 1 ("On Demand") and it's free. This saved me one time when a "family member" (never did find out who) changed the channel during Survivor last year. They keep all the new episodes for a few days after the main showing.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I think what a lot of people - including the Christian-talk lady - are missing is that Buddhism is more of a philosophy than a religion, Buddhists don't think that the Buddha is God, nor do they 'pray' to an idol. I don't get what would conflict with Christian faith.


>  Was the Buddha a God?
> 
> He was not, nor did he claim to be. He was a man who taught a path to enlightenment from his own experience.
> 
> ...


http://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/5minbud.htm

OTOH - I agree that this was a set-up to get a rise out of someone in the group, the talk-show lady being the most likely target, and I bet they pushed the issue until they got what they were looking for. I am not a Buddhist, but I have visited Buddhist temples in Korea and the U.S.; and neither time did I feel pressured in any way to participate in the bowing, though the tour guide explained what was going on and said we were welcome to participate, and a few people from the group did.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> for some reason I don't think she really cares how you feel about. Religion is personal, I would have gone with the program but that's me. She felt differently.


Religion is only personal if you keep it personal. If you use it as an excuse to disrespect someone, seems to me it stops becoming personal. As a christian, I don't think being disrespectful like that was a very christian-like thing to do... but that is just me.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Zzot said:


> I think they voted out Chicken because he is the old guy.
> There is precedent for this is in past seasons: young people stay together and older people stay together.


Stupid old guy.



> I can understand why Chicken did what he did. He offered his opinions early, and the young stupid people did not like it. Then he decided that he did not want to be the bossy old man, so he backed off. Maybe he should have stated his opinion when asked, but the way PG the *****y boss was asking it seemed like she was setting him up to get screwed.


He did it to himself.



> I HATE that the producers don't show us enough strategy talk. Did the young folks get together and decide to vote out the oldest guy or did they independently come to that conclusion.


Don't watch the show.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

robbins said:


> "Jesus freak" is a VERY derogatory term, it's not right. Most of the USA believe in God so you alienate most when you use terms like that.


How about Bible thumper?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

My problem with the Jesus freak was what she said afterwards. She could have calmly said that she didn't feel comfortable, and respectfully bowed out. Instead we heard her say that, while not religious, SHE had a PERSONAL relationship with JESUS. IMO, she was hitting others over the head with her religion more than the Buddhists were. Implicit in that is that she has a SPECIAL relationship with Jesus, and those Christians that didn't walk out didn't have a SPECIAL, PERSONAL relationship with Jesus. In short, I got the feeling she didn't leave out of spirituality, but out of arrogance. And if her faith is so short sighted that she can't observe and respect others, then it isn't much faith at all.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

LacyinTX said:


> I completely agree. I admire the Christian lady for sticking to her convictions while trying not to be rude. The other girl had absolutely no respect for the monks at all.


Ditto.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

MaryT said:


> Both my husband and I took an immediate dislike for the Jesus Freak and the NYC waitress for the same reason.
> 
> Neither is tolerant of the people and culture around them.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the NYC waitress but not the Jesus freak. As far as I'm concerned you can die your hair purple, set it on fire, and yell Budda is great. Just don't shove your beliefs down my throat.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Phil, some sects use the term personal relationship with Jesus in the way we would just say believe in. It wasn't a smart elec thing but if you didn't know you could think so. 

Remember too she is speaking to her WORK TALK SHOW audience and also, she has no idea what the finished TV program will look like. Just because the director said it is not worship, she was smart enough to know that may not get thru the editors to the program and it could have ended up with a moderator saying "now the contestants will worship in the Buddist shrine to the gods of China before we begin the contest" too! That is why she said what she did. 

I bet she was embarrassed, but she thought about answering angry phone calls for 20 years "Didn't you worship an idol to win money back in 2007?" From callers who never even saw the show, too.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

People, people...back to what's important this season:


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll see you and raise you this:


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Which way to the poker table?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> *Man, which person to hate more?* Chicken, who I couldn't understand a word, and wouldn't give an opinion because someone ignored him? Ashley, just generally lazy? *Or the waitress who hates everyone?* Or the Jesus freak who "isn't a religious person"? Or the flight attendant or poker player?
> 
> The only one I liked was the grave digger.


Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

KyleLC said:


> Pot, meet kettle.


Oh, come on. I don't hate EVERYONE. Its just that this season seems to have more than its fair share of unlikeable contestants. And who knows, I liked the interaction between the Jesus freak and the grave digger: she might change my mind about her in the coming weeks.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

blogan said:


> Just because Jeff says it's a non-religious ceremony doesn't make it so. They were going into a room full of other gods, bowing do, while another person probably asked those gods for something.


Buddha isn't a god. Buddhism is generally referred to as a religion, but Buddhists don't pray to Buddha. Furthermore, attending another religious ceremony is not a violation of Christian faith. Even the physical act of bowing down to a statue of someone else's god isn't a violation, if you aren't actually intending to give homage to that other god or image. Claiming you are sticking to your principles out of faith, by leaving a ceremony like that is just an ego trip. Anyone with real faith would know that what is in your heart is what matters.

I'm sure there are several other strongly religious people on Survivor this season. They all managed to respectfully participate, without affecting their own faith.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

The bra's and pantys should be outlawed for the show.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

AJRitz said:


> Referring to one small-minded individual as a "Jesus freak" is not an attempt to paint all believers with the same brush. There are LOTS of perfectly wonderful believers in this world, including several who have participated in past seasons of Survivor. The particular individual who is participating in this season's Survivor who works as a religious broadcaster has earned the label "Jesus freak" by her own actions and attitudes.


Following this logic I could use the N-word to refer to a black man and not expect to offend any other black people, right? I mean it wouldn't be an attempt to paint all blacks with the same brush -- just the one guy.

A lot of people are saying she should've just sat there and observed the ceremony. But she wasn't offered that option. She was being forced to participate. Excusing herself quietly and leaving was hardly disrespectful or intolerant. On the contrary, it was the most respectful option available after she determined she couldn't participate with a clear conscience. What would have been disrespectful would have been to stay and kind of participate but not really. Like Courtney did.

The atheists and agnostics who compare this to sitting there and bowing your head while someone else says grace before a meal or something similar are making a ridiculous comparison. Does the atheist guide book tell you specifically not to participate in saying grace (with the consequences being gettin kicked out of the atheist club)?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> The bra's and pantys should be outlawed for the show.


Depends on who they're on. There are several I wouldn't mind seeing in bras and panties. Unfortunately, they're not the ones that actually are in bras and panties.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Just to kick this into another gear...

A quick review of the Ten Commandments:

She must be following this one 
-- _You shall have no other gods before me...You shall not bow down to them or worship them._

But will she observe the following?

_- Observe the sabbath day and keep it holy, as the Lord your God commanded you...the seventh day is a sabbath to the Lord your God; you shall not do any work... _ 
(Think she wont play the game on Sundays?)

_ - Neither shall you bear false witness against your neighbor. _
(Will she play making deals behind others backs, as the players always do?)


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> Which way to the poker table?


I'm thinking he hits the buffet table more frequently....


>


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Just to make my views clear: I'm not faulting her for leaving the ceremony, but how she gave her reasons afterwards.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm faulting her for leaving the ceremony.

It's all about respect. She wants respect for her religion, but refuses to respect someone elses...

I'm not Catholic, but when I've been at the Catholic weddings, I've knelt when everyone else kneels and stands when everyone else stands... Simply as a sign of respect for their beliefs. Personally, I despise the Catholic Church and find the way that they choose to worship ridiculous, but I don't walk out of the ceremony because they do goofy crap...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> It's all about respect...
> 
> Personally, I despise the Catholic Church and find the way that they choose to worship ridiculous...


Hey!  
I think some of the stuff we do is goofy too.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> It's all about respect.


No. It's not all about respect. Her religion forbids her to worship idols or other gods. Apparently she felt like if she participated, she'd be doing that. I know I'd be uncomfortable in that situation, and I'm probably not as religious as her.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I can't believe how many people are harshing on NYC Waitress. Sure she's an intolerant git but just think how much fun she'll be to watch on the show! I was laughing at her lame eye-rolling so hard I had to hit pause. I hope she lasts a long time, purely for the entertainment value.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I'm faulting her for leaving the ceremony.
> 
> *It's all about respect.* She wants respect for her religion, but refuses to respect someone elses...
> 
> *I'm not Catholic, but when I've been at the Catholic weddings, I've knelt when everyone else kneels and stands when everyone else stands... Simply as a sign of respect for their beliefs. Personally, I despise the Catholic Church and find the way that they choose to worship ridiculous, but I don't walk out of the ceremony because they do goofy crap...*


You are a joke. What the hell do you know about respect?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Hello.

We will not be discussing religion in this thread. The tone has gotten very disrespectful. 

If this continues I will close the thread. Please go back to discussing the television show without dissing on any religion, or using derogatory words towards people who practice any religion.

Thank you.


----------



## Godfather (Oct 15, 2004)

Okay, let's do that.

Seems to be easier (for me) than other seasons to identify the Survivors after just the first show. Thought they did a better than usual job of giving sixteen people enough screen time in an hour. Maybe my tiny brain can only process sixteen personalities at a time as opposed to eighteen or twenty.  

Did anyone else see Chicken dig something out of his shirt pocket and hand it to Jeff Probst as he walked by him after the tribes were formed? Probst took it from Chicken without reaction as if he knew it was coming. Was that some sort of known "contraband" Chicken couldn't take with him? It looked kind of like a necklace or something on a string to me. Not sure what that was all about.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I finally watched it tonight!! NYC girl, please slit your throat in some way so you can go home!! Wrestler girl is ok actually.... though I can't stop looking at her boobs, they are very distracting! And so is the black girl too actually, though it's clear hers are real.

Oh, poker dude, he seriously needs to put a shirt on. He's actually quite disgusting!!

I'm not surprised Chicken went home, he was being as unhelpful as he could be and it painted a huge target on his back.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Godfather said:


> Did anyone else see Chicken dig something out of his shirt pocket and hand it to Jeff Probst as he walked by him after the tribes were formed? Probst took it from Chicken without reaction as if he knew it was coming. Was that some sort of known "contraband" Chicken couldn't take with him? It looked kind of like a necklace or something on a string to me. Not sure what that was all about.


I noticed that too. I'm guessing that it was a piece of jewelry that he'd intended to take off before the game "started", and when it started before he expected he just handed it to Jeff for safekeeping.

Guess he probably got it back already.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll have to go back and look at that again. My first reaction when I saw that is he was handing Jeff his tin of dip.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> The bra's and pantys should be outlawed for the show.


I totally agree...bras and panties should be taken off...


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Sadara said:


> Wrestler girl is ok actually.... though I can't stop looking at her boobs, they are very distracting! And so is the black girl too actually, though it's clear hers are real.


First of all, does the black girl have a name? I FF'd through a lot of the show, and didn't pick up names of very many people.

The wrestler girl's chest is huge, but I would much prefer the 'black girls's' boobs actually. They're real, huge...and really huge!

The 'black girl' is the hottest contestant this year. She just needs a name...like Mrs. me!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

RangersRBack said:


> First of all, does the black girl have a name? I FF'd through a lot of the show, and didn't pick up names of very many people.


We only saw a few of the entire cast so far. If you look at the CBS website, you realize that you can only name about 6 of the 16 survivors.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I always have a VERY hard time with names on the first 3 episodes. We (my husband and I) already refer to people by some characteristic. The Black girl, I noticed she was black and had huge boobs. She could've had a huge wart on her face and I wouldn't have noticed it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought the black girl's name was Sherea. And this may sound dumb, but I didn't even notice the wrestler's boobs - I do not care at all for fake boobs. I'm not big on huge boobs, either, but I certainly did notice Sherea - even before she was just wearing underwear! 



And am I gonna feel stupid if that's NOT her name!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I totally agree...bras and panties should be taken off...


The guy running the Blurr-O-Vision machine would definitely need a raise!


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

visionary said:


> I am amazed you all can't figure out why a christian talk show host would have walked out of that. You can always sit quitely (not bow totally) and pray to the real God while the mumbo-jumbo is going on. I think she would have done that, but remember her job folks. IT COULD DAMAGE HER CAREER if she is seen in what looks like an idol worship, that is why she had to leave, which will now have the opposite effect. It could be compared to being seen at a Nazi rally as a goer, or being seen there as protesting it. One could hurt your career, the other won't. That is why she had to leave.


I'm not going to bash OR praise either religion but did you just compare a Buddhist ceremony to a Nazi rally? Seriously?....


----------



## Combat Medic (Sep 6, 2001)

AJRitz said:


> I noticed that too. I'm guessing that it was a piece of jewelry that he'd intended to take off before the game "started", and when it started before he expected he just handed it to Jeff for safekeeping.
> 
> Guess he probably got it back already.


I'm guessing it was their flint.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Combat Medic said:


> I'm guessing it was their flint.


?????


----------

